# Amplificador UHF de Tv digital con módulo CATV



## jaromero (Dic 14, 2018)

Hola amigos del foro:

Soy nuevo acá, y quisiera compartir de un interesante proyecto que llevo desarrollando hace tiempo. Bueno, dentro del área que me interesa en calidad de aficionado a la electrónca es la RF, en especial todo lo que se relaciona con transmisión de TV. Y es por ello, quise armar un sistema de transmisión digital de baja potencia bajo norma nipón-japonesa ISDB-T a base de un modulador, cuya salida de 75 ohm alimenta con un coaxial la entrada de un circuito módulo, usando un circuito integrado similar a los amplificadores de cable (CATV), y para ello, usé un BGY835C que es una de las de mayor ganancia (34 dB).

El esquema está en portugués, pero se entiende cómo es el proceso. Y se usan varios, como se aprecia en el caso el BGY785A.

En el recorrer del circuito, cuenta con 4 condensadores (capacitores, 2 de 1nf en cada extremo de la línea de transmisión y otro par montado en paralelo a la línea de alimentación de voltaje, a modo de desacople) y junto con el módulo está puesto con un separador de placa a modo de sujeción. En cuanto a la parte de salida, luego de poner una bobina anti-estática apliqué un balún especial para adaptar la impedancia (junto un pedazo de coaxial de 75 con otro de 50 calculando cada uno -para el largo- por el cuarto de onda de la frecuencia que se use, en este caso, fue de 689MHz) lo cual llega a un conector BNC para poner un cable coaxial hacia un dipolo simple para canal 50.

El circuito alimenta bien con 24V, está ordenado y enclaustrado en una caja de aluminio blindada que era de un viejo amplificador, pero el drama pasa cuando al tapar la caja, la calidad de señal baja en demasía, llegando incluso a no recibir señal en unos pocos metros de distancia, hecho que no pasa al estar abierta. Mi duda pasa por eso, y espero si alguien pueda aclarar.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2018)

Un blindaje entre la fuente y la parte UHF no vendría mal, y la alimentación la pasaría a través de capacitores "De paso".

Esos cables seguramente están haciendo de antena y al colocar la tapa algo raro ocurre.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 14, 2018)

Hola a todos ,caro Don jaromero lo que quieres hacer en realidad es un diseño (proyecto) de altisima envergadura .
Desafortunadamente tienes que tener disponible en las manos equipos de teste y medidas tipo un bueno y prolijo analizador de espectros , generador de RF con salida ayustable y calibrada en DBm o analizador de redes para puder avaliar con seguridad los parametros del paso lineal  para  la correcta funcionalidad de  un sinal digital  ISDB-T.
Los sinales que funcionan con la modulación digital OFDM (ISDB-T) nesecitan obrigatoriamente sener amplificados con amplificadores altamente lineares para que ese  no degrade la calidad dese sinal .
Para eso en los buenos diseños (proyectos ) generalmente lo amplificador Lineal opera con solamente  10% de su capacidad cuando @ 1dB de compressión. Por ejenplo un lineal de 100W de salida cuando su conpressión es de 1dB utilizamos solamente 10% dese parametro ,o sea 10W de salida en realidad ( ese factor llamamos de "Back-Off)
La modulación digital OFDM es demasiadamente sensible a non lineariedad de los amplificadores enpleyados , eso porque los sinbolos de la constelación son molestados y si quedan erroneos generando BER (Bit Error).
Asi para que tu proyecto funcione como quieres (bien) tienes que avaliar tu lineal en cual es su punto de compressión de  1dB y despues aplicar un Back-Off de 10dB o sea excitar correctamente su lineal para operar en ese punto.
Para eso nesecitas de un genrador de RF tal cual ya aclarado mas arriba , y un bueno analizador de espectros. conocido lo parametros del Lineal debes medir la salida de tu modulador ISDB-T y diseñar un atenuador de RF para coenctar entre lo modulador y lo Lineal.
Creo que a esas alturas ustedes este de pelos al aire , pero es asi mismo y no hay como contornar.
Todo lo que aclaro aca es basado en mi  servicio , trabajo actualmente en una fabrica de transmissores de TV digital ezactamente en lo departamento de alinhamento y customización de   transmissores de TV Digital para emisoras de TV y su afiliadas (en ese caso equipos retransmissores).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jaromero (Dic 15, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un blindaje entre la fuente y la parte UHF no vendría mal, y la alimentación la pasaría a través de capacitores "De paso".
> 
> Esos cables seguramente están haciendo de antena y al colocar la tapa algo raro ocurre.



Fogonazo: Eso pretendía con colocar la caja metálica, me falta tapar con la cubierta. Lo de los cables como antena, igual veo de raro como fenómeno, suponiendo que los trechos son para transmisión y en la parte antes del conector es un adaptador de impedancia (sale un poco más práctico armar eso que colocar un adaptador F a BNC).


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos ,caro Don jaromero lo que quieres hacer en realidad es un diseño (proyecto) de altisima envergadura .
> Desafortunadamente tienes que tener disponible en las manos equipos de teste y medidas tipo un bueno y prolijo analizador de espectros , generador de RF con salida ayustable y calibrada en DBm o analizador de redes para puder avaliar con seguridad los parametros del paso lineal  para  la correcta funcionalidad de  un sinal digital  ISDB-T.
> Los sinales que funcionan con la modulación digital OFDM (ISDB-T) nesecitan obrigatoriamente sener amplificados con amplificadores altamente lineares para que ese  no degrade la calidad dese sinal .
> Para eso en los buenos diseños (proyectos ) generalmente lo amplificador Lineal opera con solamente  10% de su capacidad cuando @ 1dB de compressión. Por ejenplo un lineal de 100W de salida cuando su conpressión es de 1dB utilizamos solamente 10% dese parametro ,o sea 10W de salida en realidad ( ese factor llamamos de "Back-Off)
> ...



Ola Daniel! Muito obrigado pelo comentario.
Gracias Daniel por su comentario.

Este esquema que se ve, lo armó un compatriota suyo y según él, generaba 2,5W. El único detalle está en que él armaba para la banda VHF, banda que en Chile aún no usamos (se emite la tele digital de los canales 21 al 51, de 512 a 698 MHz). Sobre los parámetros, te cuento que el proyecto funciona con un modulador digital versión home (del cual muchos lo usan para la fabricación) y cual computador, se programó de la siguiente forma:

-Resolución = 720@60P
-Video BitRate = 8.2 Mbps
-Audio BitRate = 128 Kbps
-Constelación = 16 QAM
-Intervalo de guarda = 1/16
-Ancho de banda = 6M
-FFT = 4K
-Salida RF (del modulador) = 0dBm (la máxima que ofrece)

De los BER, pude comprobar el efecto al subir el BitRate de video (se supone que como en el wi-fi:, a mayor Mbps, mejor es la calidad con que entrega la imagen HD). Me explico, si andaba a 8 Mbps, no había problema; pero si subía a 10, ahí la luz verde que indica que está al aire se alterna con la roja que indica ALARMA.
De instrumental, no cuento aún con sistemas propios. Sin embargo, pido ayuda a un par de personas e igual quedaron algo anonadados por cómo no llega nada de señal en los analizadores. Y si de atenuadores se trata, qué tipo puede aconsejar.
Adjunto el manual del modulador por si las dudas.

Saudades / Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2018)

jaromero dijo:


> Fogonazo: Eso pretendía con colocar la caja metálica, me falta tapar con la cubierta. Lo de los cables como antena, igual veo de raro como fenómeno, suponiendo que los _*trechos son para transmisión*_ y en la parte antes del conector es un adaptador de impedancia (sale un poco más práctico armar eso que colocar un adaptador F a BNC).



Justamente, al existir un consumo mayor hay mas posibilidad de que esos conductores largos trabajen de antena.
En tu esquema *NO *existe ningún elemento de desacople de RF de la línea de 24Vcc 

Te repito, lo de hacer un blindaje con latón u hojalata que cubra por completo el módulo amplificador.
Dentro de ese blindaje un filtro π que aísle la RF de los 24Vcc 

A ese módulo solo entrarían (Y saldrían) los cables con malla y la alimentación *±*, y esta última mediante capacitores de paso. Este blindaje conectado a tierra/chasis.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 15, 2018)

jaromero dijo:


> Fogonazo: Eso pretendía con colocar la caja metálica, me falta tapar con la cubierta. Lo de los cables como antena, igual veo de raro como fenómeno, suponiendo que los trechos son para transmisión y en la parte antes del conector es un adaptador de impedancia (sale un poco más práctico armar eso que colocar un adaptador F a BNC).
> 
> 
> Ola Daniel! Muito obrigado pelo comentario.
> ...


Bueno , te puedo decir que la modulación digital "QAM" es la mas ezigente de lineariedad cuando conparada a la QPSK .
La modulación QPSK tiene menor calidad de video si conparada con las QAM , pero en contrapartida esa tiene major robustes (mejor relación sinal / ruido) , asi la probabilidad de ezicto en la transmissión es mejor.
Por lo que pude veer en lo manual del usuario que aportaste la potenzia de salida de tu modulador es ayustable en pasos de 1dB , asi en un "vuelo as ciegas" o sea sin instrumentos disponibles en las manos una sugerencia serias bajar ao minimo  la salida ( -47dBm) y conectar tu lineal ( pero sin olvidar  antes de aplicar todas las sugerencias aportadas muy amablemente por Don Fogonazo).
Debes subir despaciadamente ( de 1 en 1dB) chequeando la calidad con un televisor lejos.
La industria donde actualmente trabajo ya 6 meses arma transmissores digital de TV hasta potenzias de 2KW , en realidad es una parceria con la Españiola Tredess una división de la Televez Españiola.
Todo lo transmissor es inportado de España pero totalmente desmantelado en forma de "Kit"  , despues aca en Brasil es totalmente armado  , testeado , realizado ayustes finales de customización conforme los quesitos de los clientes ( la emisoras de TV y afilidas con su retransmissores).
!Suerte en los desahollos.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 15, 2018)

Buenas, sería conveniente ver en un analizador de espectros o en un SDR Dongle que pasa realmente con la señal al colocar la tapa, si se producen productos de intermodulación (señales espúreas) que aparecen o desaparecen al colocar el blindaje y que recorren la banda de UHF, también es conveniente ver que nivel de señal estás ingresando al módulo híbrido y si puedes estar saturándolo motivando que la calidad de la señal sea mala aumentando el BER debido a daños en la constelación (cosa que bien ha explicado Daniel con todo su sabio conocimiento).

La frecuencia a la que estás trabajando es muy crítica y sin instrumental ni equipos necesarios meterse en UHF es una locura. Yo logré hacer un amplificador lineal en clase A para VHF canal 12 analógico en España con el BFR96S y para 3mW de salida la de filigranas que hice, todo minaturizado y evitando inductancias parásitas.

Es conveniente que el positivo especialmente vaya a través de un condensador pasamuros, ya que el mismo cable de alimentación se está comportando como una inductancia parásita que altera el funcionamiento del híbrido.

Mi sugerencia, si pretendes emitir en TV DIGITAL busca modulos de amplificación o centrales de amplificación colectivas TELEVÉS que se utilizan en las viviendas o en las comunidades de vecinos, o de la marca que haya en tu pais que den buenos niveles de salida, por ejemplo, yo tengo varios módulos que pueden dar hasta 300 mW sobre 75 ohmios por lo que cualquier antena de recepción puede servirte para transmitir.

Yo haría una PCB con más masa, mejores soldaduras, lo insertaría en un gabinete estanco con su condensador pasamuros y entradas y salidas de RF con conectores SMA y utilizaría cable de bajas pérdidas.

Un saludo.


----------



## jaromero (Dic 17, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Justamente, al existir un consumo mayor hay mas posibilidad de que esos conductores largos trabajen de antena.
> En tu esquema *NO *existe ningún elemento de desacople de RF de la línea de 24Vcc
> 
> Te repito, lo de hacer un blindaje con latón u hojalata que cubra por completo el módulo amplificador.
> ...


Me parece. Lo que puedo hacer es aislar con láminas de cobre o aluminio, y viendo un tutorial similar (Construyelo Tu Mismo: Circuito amplificador para transmisor de televisión), poner un capacitor de paso electrolítico que vendría siendo de 220uF.
Está demás decir que los cables vienen con malla y ambas partes soldadas.

Saludos.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , te puedo decir que la modulación digital "QAM" es la mas ezigente de lineariedad cuando conparada a la QPSK .
> La modulación QPSK tiene menor calidad de video si conparada con las QAM , pero en contrapartida esa tiene major robustes (mejor relación sinal / ruido) , asi la probabilidad de ezicto en la transmissión es mejor.
> Por lo que pude veer en lo manual del usuario que aportaste la potenzia de salida de tu modulador es ayustable en pasos de 1dB , asi en un "vuelo as ciegas" o sea sin instrumentos disponibles en las manos una sugerencia serias bajar ao minimo  la salida ( -47dBm) y conectar tu lineal ( pero sin olvidar  antes de aplicar todas las sugerencias aportadas muy amablemente por Don Fogonazo).
> Debes subir despaciadamente ( de 1 en 1dB) chequeando la calidad con un televisor lejos.
> ...


Así es. Lo curioso es que este modulador es similar a las Televés españolas (muy usadas para repartir las señales en edificios de forma colectiva), y pese a que me aconsejaron poner a 0dBm porque "mientras más nivel, más potencia irradias", ví un par de casos en donde emitían súper bien, teniendo en RF level a -15 o -16 dBm. Es más, en un comienzo lo tenía a -30dBm y pude recibir hasta 150 metros fácilmente.
Tomaré en consideración lo de Fogonazo y lo tuyo.
Abrazos.


Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, sería conveniente ver en un analizador de espectros o en un SDR Dongle que pasa realmente con la señal al colocar la tapa, si se producen productos de intermodulación (señales espúreas) que aparecen o desaparecen al colocar el blindaje y que recorren la banda de UHF, también es conveniente ver que nivel de señal estás ingresando al módulo híbrido y si puedes estar saturándolo motivando que la calidad de la señal sea mala aumentando el BER debido a daños en la constelación (cosa que bien ha explicado Daniel con todo su sabio conocimiento).
> 
> La frecuencia a la que estás trabajando es muy crítica y sin instrumental ni equipos necesarios meterse en UHF es una locura. Yo logré hacer un amplificador lineal en clase A para VHF canal 12 analógico en España con el BFR96S y para 3mW de salida la de filigranas que hice, todo minaturizado y evitando inductancias parásitas.
> 
> ...


Es cierto, es complicado, pero pese a lo crítico con cables de 75 ohm a 10 metros y mismo módulo (calibrando a -15dBm), me permitió recibir desde 600 a 800 metros promedio captando una antena directiva sencilla, e incluso haciendo cálculos pudo alcanzar con aproximadamente 1 kilómetro y medio. 
He hecho varios circuitos con BFR96, y anda bien incluso montando en método Manhattan. El detalle es cómo incorporarlo como etapa preamplificadora sin perder calidad de señal y menos dejar chamuscada la pieza. El PCB es uno de los más ad-hoc que se pudo obtener y funciona bien, solo debo poner el condensador de paso que sería el electrolítico. Y sería ridículo usar SMA, si no dispongo de mucha plata para obtenerla y menos si la salida RF es de 75 ohm y tipo F. Recuerda que tuve que hacer adaptación de impedancia a la salida para insertar el BNC a 50 ohms.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 17, 2018)

jaromero dijo:


> Me parece. Lo que puedo hacer es aislar con láminas de cobre o aluminio, y viendo un tutorial similar (Construyelo Tu Mismo: Circuito amplificador para transmisor de televisión), poner un capacitor de paso electrolítico que vendría siendo de 220uF.
> Está demás decir que los cables vienen con malla y ambas partes soldadas.
> 
> Saludos.
> ...


Para tu conocimento -30dBm es la milionesima parte de 1mW (1mW/1000) , asi si con esa "potenzia" logras alcançar 150 metros la recomendación es poner tu lineal ya debidamente "retocado" tal cual te indicaron y subir la potenzia de excitación en pasos de 1dB comezando por lo minimo fornible por tu modulador (creo que -47dBm) , hasta que la calidad de imagen degrade , eso con una TV lejos para no incorrer en errores de alguna irradiación no desejable debido a alguna blindagen deficiente ( no devemos olvidar que frequenzias de UHF  pueden "vazar" tal como agua   .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jaromero (Dic 17, 2018)

PD: Me engañé al comunicar que el intervalo de guarda era a 1/16. En realidad estaba a 1/8 y con eso alcanzaba a 30% la intensidad de señal, sin embargo al poner realmente a 1/16, llegó máximo a 52%.


----------



## jaromero (Ene 8, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Para tu conocimento -30dBm es la milionesima parte de 1mW (1mW/1000) , asi si con esa "potenzia" logras alcançar 150 metros la recomendación es poner tu lineal ya debidamente "retocado" tal cual te indicaron y subir la potenzia de excitación en pasos de 1dB comezando por lo minimo fornible por tu modulador (creo que -47dBm) , hasta que la calidad de imagen degrade , eso con una TV lejos para no incorrer en errores de alguna irradiación no desejable debido a alguna blindagen deficiente ( no devemos olvidar que frequenzias de UHF  pueden "vazar" tal como agua   .
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Daniel. Se hizo las pruebas uno a uno en dBm y la más adecuada fue a 0dBm que es 1mW de salida, con eso sale la calidad de imagen nítida y fluída.
Y para los demás en general, comento que funciona bien ahora. Solo se insertó en una caja blindada de aluminio, se puso un disipador con un alto de 6 cms. aprox y un ventilador para que se logre enfriar la temperatura. Sobre el capacitor de paso, se añadió "por si las moscas", un electrolítico de 220uF x 63V y vaya que anda más estable. Como esto será parte de un proyecto mayor (cuento con ayuda de un profesional, puesto que soy aficionado a la electrónica), no fue necesario blindar el módulo mismo y para asegurar que ande estable, puse sellador acrílico para que quede firme.


Cualquier novedad lo comentaré acá.
Saludos.


----------



## cesarxmecatronico (Ene 11, 2019)

se podría amplificar la potencia a 100w


----------



## tiago (Ene 12, 2019)

cesarxmecatronico dijo:


> se podría amplificar la potencia a 100w


¿Lo estás afirmando. o lo estás preguntando?

Saludos.


----------



## jaromero (Ene 12, 2019)

cesarxmecatronico dijo:


> se podría amplificar la potencia a 100w


A eso voy.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 12, 2019)

jaromero dijo:


> A eso voy.


Hola a todos , jo puedo decir que esa enpreita  no es una tarea nada facil !.
Es inprescindible solidos conocimentos de RF y equipos de testes y medidas , eses desafortunadamente demasiados dispendiosos $$ , portanto muy lejos del alcance de la maioria de los técnicos.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ugt (Dic 8, 2019)

*H*ola una consulta, tengo un  BGD702*. ¿A*lg*ú*n circuito para armar*? G*racias


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 9, 2019)

Hola ¿para armar que cosa? ese módulo es para amplificar señales de CATV originalmente


----------



## Ludovico69 (Dic 9, 2019)

Y ya que estamos......un sintonisador de tv aparte de sintonia de tv para que otra cosa se podra usar.....alguna idea....?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2019)

Para obtener varicaps y hacer un hermoso FM


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 9, 2019)

ugt dijo:


> *H*ola una consulta, tengo un  BGD702*. ¿A*lg*ú*n circuito para armar*? G*racias


Hola a todos , premeramente debes sacar la hoja de datos técnicos dese amplificador para saper como conectar tu pinos.
Lo premero pino es la entrada de RF y esa debe tener un capacitor de desacople DC , enpleye un capacitor de 1nF de preferenzia encapsulado SMD que es mas prolijo a andar en UHF.
Los dos seguintes pinos son GND o masa o tierra , lo cuarto pino es la alimentación esa de +24Vcc de preferenzia estabilizados por un LM7824.
Ese pino de alimentación deve sener bien desacoplado para masa o tierra por meo de varios capacitores tipo : 1nF + 10nF +100nF
Los dos seguintes pinos son GND o masa o tierra.
Lo urtimo pino es la salida de RF y esa tanbien deve conter un capacitor de desacople DC , enpleye un capacitor de 1nF tal cual de la entrada.
Debes armar todo en una tarjeta de circuito inpreso tipo fibra de vidrio o FR4 , esa adecuada a andar en UHF.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 9, 2019)

Ludovico69 dijo:


> Y ya que estamos......un sintonisador de tv aparte de sintonia de tv para que otra cosa se podra usar.....alguna idea....?



Un receptor( Receptor Multibanda NeoTeo - Parte I - NeoTeo  ), sacar los materiales para hacer algún experimento o solo para ocupar lugar en nuestro deposito de "material a reciclar  o PLD(Por Las Dudas)"


----------



## Ludovico69 (Dic 9, 2019)

Hola hay le pegue una ojeada muy interesante muchas gracias por el dato y por suerte no tire la placa asi que voy a ver las conexiones claritas....


----------



## ugt (Dic 17, 2019)

gracias 
*Daniel Lopes*
he construido mi amplificador, estoy usando este modulador m69 
y la verdad no me da buen resultado la calidad de imagen es mala se "deforma" 
alguien mas  a usado este modulador?
un abrazo gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 18, 2019)

ugt dijo:


> gracias
> *Daniel Lopes*
> he construido mi amplificador, estoy usando este modulador m69
> y la verdad no me da buen resultado la calidad de imagen es mala se "deforma"
> ...


Seguramente estas saturando la entrada del paso amplificador , esperimente bajar lo nivel de salida de RF del modulador despacito observando la calidad de la imagen en lo receptor de TV.
Otro punto puede sener la saturación del receptor de TV debido al exceso de sinal en tu entrada , para evitar eso esperimente desligar o enchicar ao maximo la antena de recepción para reduzir lo sinal recebido.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 18, 2019)

Buenas, si conectas el modulador directamente a la TV ¿se ve bien?

La prueba de fuego es si el modulador tiene atenuador (veo que lo tiene y está marcado como output signal) incorporado ponerlo al máximo e ir excitando poco a poco el amplificador que has contruido mientras monitorizamos la señal en la TV, en el momento en el que la señal se comprima o se empiece a distorsionar, ese será el punto de compresión, osease, el punto a partir del cual no hay un aumento de potencia pero si una degradación de la señal por saturación, el punto correcto de trabajo será inferior a este.

Recientemente he logrado diseñar desde cero un amplificador lineal todabanda desde 40 hasta 800 Mhz utilizando el transistor BFQ68 de Philips dando 600 mW sobre 75 ohmios con menos de 20 mW de entrada a 24 V, si saco un rato, posteo fotos y más información.


----------

